

Making Noise (1999) - kqr2
http://noisemachine.com/talk1/

======
dj-wonk
The cloud animation (linked from
[http://noisemachine.com/talk1/24b.html](http://noisemachine.com/talk1/24b.html)),
derived from the noise calculations, looks pretty good. I'll bet that it is
computationally much less involved than, say a physics-based model, such as
[http://www.markmark.net/dissertation/](http://www.markmark.net/dissertation/)

------
dj-wonk
Stunningly cool; worth reading in full, including the sidebar discussion. It
has math equations, code, sun coronas, clouds, and FPGA design schematics! May
I suggest this soundtrack while reading:
[http://www.makingthenoise.com/music/](http://www.makingthenoise.com/music/)

------
Jbudone
Perlin actually improved his original algorithm by creating the Simplex Noise
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simplex_noise](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simplex_noise)
which runs much faster. As a matter of interest, Voronoi noise is also quite
popular

